# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Email Device Advice

## watson

G'day All, 
Backgound: 
Avoca Men's Shed...... All committee members are on email except el Presidente.
To get him the facts of important matters we have to print the email out for him. 
Question: 
Can you recommend a mobile device that would enable el Presidente to be kept in the loop via email.  
I suspect as Presidents change from year to year, that the same device could be transferred with the office and use the same email Addy. 
PS We all live in the same town.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Options are limitless ..... A smart phone such as an IPhone would work although an iPad may be more handy with the bigger screen and could be used at the shed. It may be possible to find a second hand one, or perhaps somebody can donate one if they are upgrading. Either of these could be assigned to a 3G plan (phone data plan) to get Internet access or WiFi which could be accessed from the library or a coffee shop. 
The other option would be a small net book which may be a little easier to use as it would have a keyboard. My guess is that the president would not have internet access at home so you could either purchase one of those Internet keys to give a wireless plan, or use the library / coffee shop again. 
Unfortunately if the president does not have access to the Internet the club would have to purchase a plan which would be an additional expense. 
Cheers 
Stinky

----------


## watson

Thanks Stinky........I obviously know bugger all about phones eh??

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I think the device is less of a worry than getting access to the Internet. The options are either 3G (through the phone network), an Internet dongle, or hooking up an Internet connection to the presidents house. 
The third is possibly out given it needs to change year by year, a phone plan with 3G may get expensive, so I would suggest looking at an Internet dongle plan and perhaps a cheap net book.

----------


## watson

Gloom...........I can see a new president coming up at this rate  :Hahaha:

----------


## Bros

> Avoca Men's Shed...... All committee members are on email except el Presidente.
> To get him the facts of important matters we have to print the email out for him.

  As you are a moderator of this forum you must have ADSL and with that goes email, don't you use it?

----------


## watson

Hee Hee.....I'm not el Presidente............just another bloke from town is.

----------


## Bros

> just another bloke from town is.

  Well if he doesn't have internet access forget about mobile devices. 
Time you threw your hat in the ring for president.

----------


## watson

Naaaah......I get in enough trouble on here  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bros

> Naaaah......I get in enough trouble on here

  
I didn't realise that a Mens Shed would have so much important information that require attention. 
Before the days of the internet and I use to use on of there gadgets. You might have one laying around and it is called a "telephone" phone for short. They are accurate no spell checking needed and no typing on a keyboard. If you try one you could be pleasantly surprised.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Ahhh but now you can get a phone with the Internet  :Smilie:

----------


## Random Username

Can you fax him the emails instead????

----------


## watson

Investigating...........I'll have to capture his phone, and see what he's got.

----------


## shauck

How about bluetooth? No need for pres to have an internet connection, just a phone that talks to your laptop or phone. I just gave it a go, I saved the email as a file and put it on my desktop. Then I switched on bluetooth for both devises MacBook and Nokia E71 (which is a pretty basic smart phone). Then sent the file and it was received as a text. Lots of initial nonsense to scroll down through to get to the message but it worked. Probably other phones would do a better job of it but hey....it's do-able.

----------


## watson

Onya Su  :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

No probs.

----------


## Bloss

Of course you could just print and give him hard copy once a week . . . :Smilie:   :Redface:  
But seriously folks - a phone with a decent screen or a tablet (Aldi had one for ~$250 or so recently ALDI - special buys from wed 06 jun - hurry, limited stocks in store* my local store still has some) and a $10 monthly plan with 250MB or a $18 plan with 500MB eg: TPG Super Value Mobile Plans No Contract & BYO Mobile Phones or something similar and someone to set it up for him and he'll get every email. 
Small screens are a bugger for old F**ts like me, but my iPhone can be set to display in larger fonts and all can (or wear the glasses - you really do have presbyopia http://www.aihw.gov.au/WorkArea/Down...?id=6442453390)! But there are all sorts of unlocked phones cheap as chips - don't get a plan, just go prepaid capped - safe on costs too as they are fixed.

----------


## watson

I do that now three days a week.........and its a PITA.
I'll have to get up to date on Phone stuff.........even though I hate 'em.

----------


## Bros

Get into it all you need is a blank look on your face and something stuck in your ear and jump on a train and you should be right. 
At least you will look the part. 
Don't forget you need an App as this is the in thing now.

----------

